# Atlas/Clausing 4800 for sale in Colorado



## COMachinist (Nov 15, 2014)

Found this in Colorado CL
http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4700233713.html
They are asking a lot for it in my opinion, but Cash speaks volumes.
CH


----------

